# Trouble



## xxdjbud420xx (Mar 9, 2009)

Im having trouble finding a seedbank.  I live in the southeast of the states.  Lookin for autoflowering seeds.  What bank has anyone had luck with in this region.  THnx


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 9, 2009)

I dunno if they have autoflowering seeds, but I was very pleased with seed boutique.

Good luck.


----------



## CasualGrower (Mar 9, 2009)

I order from Marijuana-seeds.nl..... but I am not sure if they do the auto strains.... I dont remember seeing them there.


----------



## phatpharmer (Mar 9, 2009)

I have dealt with a few Dr.Chronic,Attitude,Seedboutique and all carry auto strains from many different breeders!


                                                Phatpharmer


----------

